# Bad superblock bei ext2



## xloouch (2. März 2004)

hallo zusammen. mein system scheint total abgestürzt zu sein. 

ich kommen nicht mehr auf meine /boot partition, welche mit ext2 formatiert wurde.

wenn ich mit fsck.ext2 die partition reparieren will, klappt alles...

aber wenn ich dann den pc wieder hochstarten will, bleibt er einfach hängen...

kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich habe momentan 180 gb daten darauf, welche ich durch eine formatierung verlieren würde.

mfg

xloouch


----------



## xloouch (3. März 2004)

so wies aussieht kann mir hier niemand helfen. Soll ich also die maschiene neu aufsetzten?


----------



## hulmel (3. März 2004)

Schau mal da nach.


----------



## xloouch (4. März 2004)

danke schön, aber es hat mir nicht weitergeholfen.

wenn ich jetzt die hd booten will, sprich mounten, kommt diese Antwort:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda7, 
             or too many mounted file systems.

was soll ich mit dem fs type anfangen.. ich weiss, dass es ext2 ist. mit bad option weiss ich auch nicht was anfangen habe mit " mount /dev/hda7 /hda7 " im rescue mode probiert sie zu mounten, nachdem ich mit mke2fs -n ... den backup superbloch mit fsck.ext2 -b neu integriert habe.... dies betrift auch gleich die bad superblock meldung

ps wenn ich mit dem mke2fs -n /dev/hda7 nachschaue erhalte ich kein filesystem label...
wieso nicht?


----------



## hulmel (4. März 2004)

Du solltest mal mit fdisk -l prüfen, ob hda7 die richtige Partition ist.
mke2fs -S /dev/... schreibt Superblöcke auf die Partition. Nach diesem Befehl muß ein fsck folgen!
Wenn auf dieser Partition kein ext2 war, hast Du Datenmüll.


----------



## xloouch (5. März 2004)

hab ich gemacht. diese Fehlermeldung kam:

the superblock could not be read or does not descripte a correct ext2
filesystem. If the devise is valid and it really contains an ext2
filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
fsck.ext2 /dev/hda7 failed (status 0x' . run manually!

Ok. dann habe ich über mke2fs -n /dev/hda7 die "koordinaten" eines superblockes geholt und es gestartet mit:

e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/hda7

hier die meldung:
/dev/hda7 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
pass 1: checking inodex, blocks, and size
pass 2: checking directory structure
pass 3: checking directory connectivity
pass 4: checking reference counts
pass 5: checking group summary information

/dev/hda7: ******* FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ********
/dev/hda7: 42/665184 files (7.1% non-contiguous), 22059/1329370 blocks

ok.. dann hab ich via deinen befehl wieder probiert zu mounten aber es kam der selbe fehler wie oben aufgeführt...


----------



## xloouch (6. März 2004)

kann mir den hier niemand helfen bei diesem problem


----------



## hulmel (6. März 2004)

Kann es sein, daß Du einen e2fsck nach mke2fs -S vergessen hast?
"mount -t ext2 -O sb=32768 /dev/... /woauchimmer" sollte funktionieren.


----------



## xloouch (6. März 2004)

ok.. das hat funktioniert.. jetzt hab ich aber die nächste fehlermeldung gekriegt...

PS. ist es normal, dass in der /boot partition keine daten drin sind?

neue fehlermeldung beim updaten:

kernel BUG at journal.c:766!
invalid operand: 0000 2.4.21-99-default #1 Wed Sep 24 13:30:51 UTC 2003
CPU: 0
EIP: 0010:[<c1bde40c>]   Not tainted
EFLAGS: 00010246
eax: 00000000 ebx:00000000 ecx:00000000 edx:c74da400
esi: c1acd340 edi: c74da400 ebp: c74da400 esp: c13fdeac
ds: 0018 es:0018 ss:0018
Prcess kupdated (pid: 7, stackage=c13fd000)
Stack:
00000246 d6d9d000 c3bb7000 c1acd358 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000000
c74da400 00000000 00000004 c1be3458 c74da400 c1acd340 00000001 d6da5104

c88465c0 00000000 00000003  00000000 c1acd340 00000004 00000000
0000007c

call trace: [c1be3458] [c1be20c3] [c1db075] [c014a077] [c0148eee]
[c01491d6] [c0105000] [c0105000] [c0107333] [c01490b0]

modules: [(reiserfs: <c1bc0060>:<c1bf0d94>)]
code: 0f 0b fe 02 bc eb be c1 8d 46 10 85 c0 0f 8e e8 02 00 00 8d

dann macht er weiter.. aber bei System Boot Control: Running /etc/init.d/boot.local bleibt er stehen, nachdem dort done steht..


----------



## hulmel (7. März 2004)

Kannst Du "failsafe" starten?


----------



## xloouch (8. März 2004)

wo soll ich das starten?

komm auf den bootloader und habe es nun dort eingegeben. jetzt ist da so ein Memtest-86 v3.0 
am laufen. ist das das richtige

wenn nein..ich komm nur via rescue-system auf meine partitionen...


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

jep. filesafe startet...


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

ps. hulmel
hab da ne frage, wenn ich via mke2fs -S /dev/...
die neuen superblocks lade, werden dann meine daraufbefindlichen daten überschrieben, bzw gelöscht?


----------



## hulmel (9. März 2004)

> -S     Write superblock and group descriptors only.   This
> is  useful  if  all  of  the  superblock and backup
> superblocks are corrupted, and a last-ditch  recovery
> method is desired.  It causes mke2fs to reinitialize
> ...


Es gibt also keine Garatie dafür.


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

jetzt kommt der HAMMER

hab ja mit failsave aufstarten wollen. klappte ja, aber es hat nicht alle parititionen geladen. nun wollte ich mit fsck.ext2 meine /dev/hde7 checken..
(PS. vor 4 tagen ging die noch zu mounten, ohne probleme)

nun kam diese fehlermeldung:
PDC202XX: Primary channel reset.
ide2: reset: success
hde: read_intr: status=0x61 { DriveReady DeviceFault Error }
hde: read_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
end_request: I/O error, dev 21:07 (hde), sector 7
fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda7
Could this be a zero-length partition?



ich frage mich wie das gehen sollte hab sie ja noch vor 3 tagen mounten können! hda7  jetzt jedenfalls wieder


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

ok. dieser fehler von vorhin hat sich erledigt. nun komm ich nicht mal mehr via

filesafe auf meine maschine

bleibt hängen wie schon voher erwähnt...

weiss einfach nicht wieso...


----------



## hulmel (9. März 2004)

Ist die Platte noch im BIOS zu sehen?


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

jep. sagte ja schon, dass sich dieser fehler erledigt hat, aber der nächste, bzw alte, ist ja schon wieder da.. und ich denke, dass er auf den "hde" partitionen liegt, (nur so ne grobe schätzung) aber wenn ich im rescue mode (von der cd aus) starte, kann ich die partitionen ohne problem starten...

wenn ich dann jedoch im filesafe modus aufstarte, krieg ich auch den fehler, welchen ich schomals beschrieben habe ( kernel BUG at journal.c:766!, blalblabla)....


----------



## hulmel (10. März 2004)

Mounte doch mal die root-Partition in der Rescuesession (mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdxy /mnt).
Anschließend cd /mnt, danach chroot /mnt und mount -a.
So jetzt nur noch via yast2 den default-kernel installieren.
umount -a und exit mit anschließendem umount /mnt.
Rechner ausschalten (init 0) und wieder einschalten.


----------



## xloouch (11. März 2004)

wo finde ich den default kernel unter yast2
habe jetzt alles durchgeschaut, seh ihn aber nirgens!

ist der unter system, oder sonstiges?


----------



## hulmel (11. März 2004)

Unter Suchen und dann kernel.


----------



## xloouch (11. März 2004)

ein "suchen" feld hab ich nicht...


----------



## hulmel (11. März 2004)

Unterste Zeile, 2. Feld.


----------



## xloouch (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *Unterste Zeile, 2. Feld. *



unterste zeile ist bei mir sonstiges

2. feld  ist bei mir startprotokoll anzeigen...


----------



## hulmel (12. März 2004)

Ich weis ja nicht wo Du dich im YaST befindest.
Ich installiere Software über Software -> Software installieren oder löschen.


----------



## xloouch (13. März 2004)

wenn ich das tun will krieg ich:

error: rpmdb:  damaged header  #1112 retrieved --- skipped.

und er hängt sich auf...


----------



## hulmel (13. März 2004)

Versuch mal "rpm --rebuilddb" vor dem Start von YaST.


----------



## xloouch (14. März 2004)

message vom computer:

segmentation fault...

was soll ich jetzt tun


----------



## xloouch (16. März 2004)

ich glaube, ich installier den Server neu. Ich kann ja die daten auf der Partition belassen und muss sie nicht löschen.. wäre glaube ich das beste, bzw. die schnellste Möglichkeit, dieses Problem loszuwerden. Vielleicht funktioniert dann endlich auch wieder mein Apache...

Naja.. leider muss ich dann die neue MySQL DB wieder einbinden. hoffe jedoch, dass ich die noch "sichern" kann, bevor ich den server lösche..

grüsse und danke für die vielen guten Tipps (Vorallem an Hulmel)

MFG

xloouch


----------

